# friday night surprise



## necromancer (Apr 27, 2013)

was cleaning and sorting MMLCC friday night when my wife asked me if there was any gold in (these)

i dont know about PM's but i almost fell off my chair when i seen it...


----------



## qst42know (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations. 

Though now you have to sort much faster. :mrgreen:


----------



## kurt (Apr 27, 2013)

looks to me like what you have there is far more percious then gold

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations!! well, aint that somethen. i would call that a happy surprise by any standards.

do try and resist the temptation of taking that thing apart to see if there is in fact any gold in it as they make a pretty good keepsake.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations! Your life will never be the same! Far more precious than any metal!

Dave


----------



## Smack (Apr 27, 2013)

Haha, she got you with that one. Keep up the good work and congratulations.


----------



## alexxx (Apr 27, 2013)

congrats on the pregnant solution...
you did use stannous right ?


----------



## necromancer (Apr 27, 2013)

stannous ... yes 2g clear blue, added to hot 30ml hcl till fizzing stopped LOL

thank you everyone i am still very much in shock !!

may need to take a second job, was thinking of e-scrap and extracting for the PM's :shock:


----------



## necromancer (Apr 27, 2013)

oh and by the way, i picked up 3.5 lbs of mmlcc's or mlcc's (whichever is correct)


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 27, 2013)

*Congratulations You Two* may we all find a gold chip, or two, or more in our life time.


----------



## srlaulis (Apr 27, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## joem (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats
Another Little Joe on the forum


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 29, 2013)

First, Hearty congratulations sir! In 9 months you will truly know what it means to be a Man. Second, you are now required to nickname her "Button".


----------

